# 12volt Impact Driver



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Buy both. See which one you like more, return the other.


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

Go outside the box and buy porter cable. More torque than either and costs less.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

Since it's between them two, I'd go with the Milwaukee. In case you want other tools in the future, they have a good variety of options.


----------



## dirtyfrank (Jan 25, 2011)

I had a Bosch 12V impact. It was great. However the batteries didn't really last that long. Any thing from residential using wood screws, or commercial using self tapping screws, etc.. I don't think they have an option for a bigger battery for their 12 volt line. Plus the trigger failed after about six months. 

The Milwaukee impact I've never tried, but I had the 3/8 drill, and It was nice. They have two different sizes of M12 batteries. So if the battery life doesn't pan out on the small ones that will come with the impact, you can upgrade to the bigger ones. 

If you ask me there's not a whole lot of difference in performance in the bigger brand names. And what differences there are, I don't think they'll make or break you. 

If you're dead set on the 12V stuff I'd go with the Milwaukee - for the options with batteries, and as was said above - they have a ton of different 12V tools you can look at if you need something down the road

Cheers


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

I like the Hitachi impact/drill combo.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

I have the little pocket-size Bosch, and I love it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I have both the Bosch and Milwaukee, for what you have in mind I'd go Milwaukee and get the larger battery, you won't be sorry.


----------



## Budman121 (Sep 15, 2011)

Has any one seen the infomercial for the Rockwell thrill, three drills in one, 12v lithium system, drill driver with torque settings, two speed drill, and 1/4" impact driver with about 800 inch pounds of balls, seems interesting, seeing I'm getting a little sick of my 18v system and the short lived battery life, especially in cold climates, do we have to go through the exercise of bringing all batteries into the house overnight and butting them in a nice warm bed, so they will perform the next day, lol.


----------



## Mwchavis (Jan 11, 2012)

Go with the dewalt 12v lineup!!!!!! Picked up a screw driver gun, drill driver and impact last week from lows for under $200!!!!! One of the best things I have ever bought. Light and plenty of power for most applications and the battery life is good too. If you don't do anything bi look hem up online and maybe watch a few YouTube videos, it will be well worth your time !!!


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

Milwakee gets my vote but not all the tools have the same torque rating. I think the M12 tools have 2 models with different torque ranges. Plus they have impact tools like they use for automotive applications. 1/2",3/8" and 1/4" in 2 impact ranges.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have used both(not mine)

and loved the milwaukee a lot more. felt better in my hands. check the specs and see which one has more power/better battery


----------



## sparkysteve (Jan 23, 2007)

I just got the DeWalt 12v impact and drill last week. I love them. Lighter than my 18v stuff, powerful for the size, and great battery life.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

The milwaukee M12 impact never leaves my tool bag. I use it all the time and have never had a problem. I still need to run out to the truck for the dew alt 18v stuff when needed but I definitely recommend the milwaukee


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

I have all Rigid tools. That batteries are warranted for life. If one goes bad, just go to a authorized repair shop and they will usually have one to hand you. I've replaced at least 4 batteries.

As I type, my impact is in the shop because the end of a bit broke off in the chuck and I couldn't get it out. Yep...that repair will be free too.


----------



## adroga (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd buy a ridgid 12 v impact, but I haven't found one yet. The 18 volt x3 line I have is pretty solid, maybe a little heavy but they are sturdy and lots of power.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

adroga said:


> I'd buy a ridgid 12 v impact, but I haven't found one yet. The 18 volt x3 line I have is pretty solid, maybe a little heavy but they are sturdy and lots of power.


http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/RIDGID-12V-Impact-Driver/EN/index.htm


----------



## adroga (Mar 3, 2011)

: )

Thanks

Oops... Doesn't seem to be available in Canada..


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

k_buz said:


> I have all Rigid tools. That batteries are warranted for life. If one goes bad, just go to a authorized repair shop and they will usually have one to hand you. I've replaced at least 4 batteries.
> 
> As I type, my impact is in the shop because the end of a bit broke off in the chuck and I couldn't get it out. Yep...that repair will be free too.


A useless tool that is fixed under warranty is still a useless tool.

I ditched Dewalt a long time ago, went to Milwaukee, and haven't looked back. The M12 lineup is excellent, and their m12 impact is damn impressive. I'd go with Milwaukee for the impact, and stick with that lineup for the rest of their tools.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

svh19044 said:


> A useless tool that is fixed under warranty is still a useless tool.
> 
> I ditched Dewalt a long time ago, went to Milwaukee, and haven't looked back. The M12 lineup is excellent, and their m12 impact is damn impressive. I'd go with Milwaukee for the impact, and stick with that lineup for the rest of their tools.


Why it is a useless tool? Because a cheap bit broke? Go ahead and pay 90 bucks for a new battery...I'll get mine for free.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

k_buz said:


> Why it is a useless tool? Because a cheap bit broke? Go ahead and pay 90 bucks for a new battery...I'll get mine for free.


It's a useless tool because your batteries don't work. :thumbsup:

I have yet to replace any of my M12 batteries, and if the Rigid batteries are $90 I feel really sorry. The M12 red's are $35.


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

ive had my milwaukee m12 set for almost 2 years. Replaced one defective battery, but i have like 7 anyways, 3 in my bag at all times. 

I drilled into a roof and a stream of water poured into my drill, killing it for the day, but after drying it out, it works fine. Ive even used it with full size unibits, after year and a half, its paid for itself

lately, ive been running alot of self taping screws into pan. This is the only time where ive felt like i needed an impact with more balls. Sometimes it just takes way too long, esp when you are on top of a 12 footer


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

svh19044 said:


> It's a useless tool because your batteries don't work. :thumbsup:
> 
> I have yet to replace any of my M12 batteries, and if the Rigid batteries are $90 I feel really sorry. The M12 red's are $35.



I've had Ridgid for about 5 years. One 18V went bad. Two batteries were given to me, but those were bad and were replaced at no charge. One 12V went bad a year after I bought it and it was replaced as well.

The 18V's are about $90, but I'm not sure about the 12V's because I won't have to buy a new one.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

scott_8222 said:


> Im looking at picking one up and stuck between the Bosch and Milwaukee. I will use it mostly for loosening bolts and building tray rack with 1/2" hardware. Any ideas?? Thanks in advance


For 1/2" hardware I would recommend the Dewalt 18v or the new Dewalt brushless 20v impact

http://dewalt.com/tools/cordless-impact-driverswrenches-drivers--wrenches-dcf895c2.aspx


----------

